# Are these eggs fertile..?



## HeyHeyEvie (Oct 15, 2012)

Some photos of my eggs from the incubator, candling them on day 6. Temps are at 99 steady with 56% humidity. I can't tell if any of them are fertile, party because some are too dark and mostly because I'm fairly new to this. Any advice or opinions would help. Thanks all.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm working off an iPhone 

3 and 7 look like non starters.

The darker eggs I can't tell.

#6 looks like a poor shell, I would not have put that one in the incubator in the first place.


----------



## HeyHeyEvie (Oct 15, 2012)

The white ones never did start, but the brown ones are fertile. They were dated wrong, accident on my part. The 'weak' shelled one, that's just how they look. Her eggs are always like that, I'm not sure why. I've checked them all and every one looks like that one.


----------

